# Archery tattoo



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol buddies new tatt, well at least the outline.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Isn't there a Tv show for that?-----SS


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope he didn't pay money for that.


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry for his loss.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

wtf? 
is it a buck mounting a chick or a chick who made a buck hat?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

2013 Tattoo Statistics:
Annual amount of U.S. spending on tattoos	$1.65 Billion
Percentage of U.S. adults 18 - 25 who have at least one tattoo	36 %
Percentage of U.S. adults 26 - 40 who have at least one tattoo	40 %
Total number of Americans that have at least one tattoo	45 million
Percentage of people who have some regret after getting their tattoo	17 %
Percentage of people with a tattoo who are getting or have had one removed 11 %
*Percentage of people that think this guy's tattoo is stupid 99 %*


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I had to add that to my signature haha ^^^^^


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it out of a Disney cartoon?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> View attachment 29497


Ha! That's a good one.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> View attachment 29497


Ackward.............is that a hick making fun of a hick?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hick's and ******** are different. *******'s get tattoos like the one pictured. Hicks laugh about it.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dustin, is that Greg? That's freaking ridiculous looking! haha


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch ! I'm sure when its finished she we be sporting a bigger rack then what is on her head. He is going to finish it isn't he?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

He could have at least gone for a chick with a big rack.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW :shock:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha....one of the dumbest tattoos I've ever seen in my life!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to mention the guy calling himself a tattoo "artist" wonder how many tokes on the pipe he had before starting it lol.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like someone's been off the meds too long...8)


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

That's the new prototype for "be the decoy"!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Groganite said:


> Lol buddies new tatt, well at least the outline.


Uh,thats different:-?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That tat is amazing! Wow, way creative and artistic! Stay positive fellas, atleast its not your back!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

lol he asked for a "pin-up" archery girl.... I kinda think he got more than what he bargained for :shock:


----------

